# Swine Flu



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Swine flu has invaded our house. It's not as serious as the media makes it out to be, with only 1% actually being serious. But I'm amazed when I went to the hospital how many there were in the waiting room.

Just curious if you've experienced it.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

My sister in Rochester says that the ER's at Mayo are telling people to turn around and go home if you are coming in with the flu. Unless you have a 104+ temp you have no reason to go to the doctor. I understand that most places are no longer even testing and some schools in NESD have closed. I would guess by the time the vaccine gets here and people actually get some immunity it will be so pervasive it will make no difference.

Also seems to me there is a lot of other stuff going around.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My roommate got it and luckily I managed to not get it. I sucked being on lock down for 36 hours though.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My son just gone done with aansty bought of he flu. Not sure what strain it was, but had he developed any breathing problems, we would have taken him in pronto. My daughter also has bronchitis right now. It sound like an infirmary in the basement and I just stay my distance!!!!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Aunt and 2 other family members all had it, said it was miserable for about 4 days... slept the entire time basically but now feel fine.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Both kids have had it, I have dodged it so far....hope it stays that way. My wife is a nurse and the hospitals have been packed!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My wife works for Polk County Public Health and I asked her when they were going to get the vaccination and she said that they are expecting some this week but only a small quantity and that she probably wouldn't even get it for herself until mid November.

They had the regular flu vaccination but ran out of that because the local hospital didn't receive enough and they had to use theirs to vaccinate the workers there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The gov't only had 18 months to prep for this. :roll: Isn't universal health care gonna be fun! :thumb:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Glad to hear it is going okay for you so far-but I'm still completely freaked out about getting it. I wish I could remember the dates, but have actually thought about getting titer tests for my daughter and I, because we got the flu REALLY bad last spring, and if I remember right, it was right before swine flu came out in the media. Considering how close we live to the border, I suppose it would be possible for that to have been swine flu. Being pregnant and having a child under two scares me though. And my husband's squadron is coming back from 2 weeks in the field soon, so hundreds of Marines sleeping in that close of quarters can't be good for spreading flu : /


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I didn't dodge the swine, I feel like hell. I pretty much sleep all day and try to drink a ton of liquids. I can't wait till I'm through with it. uke:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

> Not sure what strain it was, but had he developed any breathing problems, we would have taken him in pronto.


Thats the right thing to do. Kids and pregnant women with preexisting respiratory disease (asthma or others) are at highest risk for bad outcomes. If it hits your family stay home don't infect everyone at the local grocery store or daycare. If you have asthma or some other lung disease call your doctor. It's not understood why it's not affecting older people much more than a bad cold, there are lots of theories but no concrete evidence. CDC is not recommending treatment unless the patient is at high risk for respiratory collapse.

The main thing is to WASH YOUR HANDS. And don't cough in someones face.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

swift said:


> It's not understood why it's not affecting older people much more than a bad cold, there are lots of theories but no concrete evidence.


I think it's because older people have been exposed to pretty much everything. Younger people now days get shots for anything and everything and their immune systems are weak.

IMO people now days are just too clean and don't eat enough dirt! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

went to the doc yesterday, he swabbed my throat and said if im lucky ill have strept throat. He came back a little while later and said "you're not lucky"

so yeah he said i have the swine, the only thing he could give me was painkillers. So yeah it sucks!!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

*IMO people now days are just too clean and don't eat enough dirt! *

That's why we should have dogs in the house.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I honestly believe that is one of the biggest reasons that we have all these epidemics........Kids have no resistamce these days. They use fricken antibiotic hand cleaner from the day they are born!!!! They need to pick some rhubarb and wipe a little dirt off and eat it. They need to pick a carrot straight from the garden and tap the dirt off and eat it. When they drop something on the floor, pick it up and eat it!!!! They need some antibodies!!!!!


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

djleye said:


> I honestly believe that is one of the biggest reasons that we have all these epidemics........Kids have no resistamce these days. They use fricken antibiotic hand cleaner from the day they are born!!!! They need to pick some rhubarb and wipe a little dirt off and eat it. They need to pick a carrot straight from the garden and tap the dirt off and eat it. When they drop something on the floor, pick it up and eat it!!!! They need some antibodies!!!!!


And pitchfork the barn clean, then sit down and eat their lunch right there (like we did).

Or...........live at my house.

^This would kill most mortals.


----------

